# Best Marshall clones for the money?



## Jack92CH

I know Metropolous is regarded as the top of the line when it comes classic Marshall reproductions, but they cost more than I paid for my car.

Ceriatone and Granger seem to have the best prices. How would you guys rate and compare them to the real deal?

I've checked out Reinhardt and Germino as well. Pricey as expected, but it looks like they make some pretty cool stuff.


A Non-Master Volume head is next in line for me. I'll take a JTM45/100, 1987/1959 or even a 1986/1992. I just want a good one.


----------



## Bieling3

They're not exactly Marshall clones per-say, but I've had a hardon for a Satellite Amps Atom or Omega model... nice British flavor. Social Distortion tones for example.


----------



## Ydna

Ceriatone would be your best bet for sound and price.

The main difference between Ceriatone and Metropoulos is asthetic stuff.

Both point to point, but if you want an amp that sounds, and looks exactly like an old Marshall, Metropoulos.

I wouldn't doubt it if Ceriatone sounds just as good. Ceriatone just doesn't look vintage. But how many people are going to be opening up your amp and looking inside?

If you're handy with a soldering iron, and can be careful around high voltages, a weber kit is really cheap.

I would suggest you do a Ceriatone 45/100.

It has the Hendrix mods for more mids and gain.

They aren't very high gain amps, you have to play really clean.

Cranked with a humbucker guitar is instant tone. Free, Led Zeppelin, Cream, AC/DC.

Not high enough gain to do some Zeppelin stuff though. Its kind of dark as well. But I love it. Amazing clean tones, amazing distorted tones. I just bought a kit for a rangemaster boost clone, hoping that will get my leads screaming a bit more.

And with a fuzz face and single coils, it does Jimi like nobodies business.

If you can live with not a lot of gain, do the 45/100.

Otherwise, 1959 for the win. When I have my Les Paul paid off, I'm going to build a weber 1959, and have some switchable mods in it.

If you want a versatile amp that cover 67-69 marshall tones, get a Ceriatone 1959, with a shared cathode to split cathode switch, and a negative feedback switch from 4-8-16 ohms.

I'm going to do all those mods to a weber kit, like I said above.

Good luck making your choice! NMV Marshall style amps are magical!


----------



## blues_n_cues

greg germino makes an awesome amp but very pricey.
the headroom 100 is a '68 plexi lead or bass @ $2750 but compared to the price of a vintage plexi......


----------



## AdamR

David Bray makes some real nice Plexi style amps but if I could get any of his amps it would be one of his 45/50 which is a JTM/Plexi hybrid.


----------



## Skotosynthesis

This is me fooling around on a Ceriatone JTM45 100 clone.
Recorded on a camera phone, so the mic clips like a bitch... sorry.
Straight Stratocaster into amp, technical details are in the video description.
I posted this elsewhere in the forum, but thought it would be appropriate to repost here.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIyuCFQVSP8]Ceriatone JTM 45 100 demo 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jack92CH

Your video is partly what got me thinking about the 45/100.

Gain isn't much of an issue for me. I have a JCM 800 and 900 for that. 

The sound of Cream is pretty much exactly what I'd be going for if I had a big NMV head. I've got a fuzz face and some other stomp boxes to really juice up a 45/100 should I have to.

Regarding lead and bass circuits, for those with experience with either, how hard is it to overdrive a bass head compared to a lead? Are they just smoother or loads cleaner?


----------



## stax

Jack92CH said:


> Regarding lead and bass circuits, for those with experience with either, how hard is it to overdrive a bass head compared to a lead? Are they just smoother or loads cleaner?



My friend has a 72 Super Bass, we put my 72 Super Lead next to it and they sound and clipped the same, except his SB had more bottom end and was less brite (the EQ curve was different). Kind of makes sense though,no?


----------



## FourT6and2

I built a Metro kit before they stopped selling 'em. Awesome.
I built a Ceriatone kit as well. Equally as awesome.

The Metro kit was slightly higher in quality. But since they no longer sell them, you're best bet is Ceriatone. I wouldn't hesitate in the slightest to buy one of their kits. If you want a fully assembled amp, Ceriatone can do that for you as well. Great stuff.


----------



## Ydna

A 45/100 will do Cream really, really well. When I try to get Cream tones, I dime all the eq, and get the presence as high as I can get it before it gets really noisy.

Having the presence really high is really important to get the sound.

A 1967 style Super lead would get you there as well. It would be like later cream, after 67.


----------



## Jack92CH

I did some looking into it. It's a coin toss between the 45/100 and Super Bass. Both would suit me just fine. Either way, one day I'll own both.


----------



## Ydna

Jack92CH said:


> I did some looking into it. It's a coin toss between the 45/100 and Super Bass. Both would suit me just fine. Either way, one day I'll own both.



Yea. That was me before I started building my 45/100. I need to own a Super lead as well.


Psssssssssst... Go with the 45/100! You'll love it.

Lots of people have Super leads and Super basses, 45/100s are rarer beasts.


----------



## RiverRatt

A friend of mine bought a Ceriatone 1987 with the PPIMV option. It's all Marshall tone, and I think the PPIMV is a good addition. It's basically out of the circuit if it's wide open and it can come in handy at times.


----------



## Jack92CH

Ydna said:


> Yea. That was me before I started building my 45/100. I need to own a Super lead as well.
> 
> 
> Psssssssssst... Go with the 45/100! You'll love it.
> 
> Lots of people have Super leads and Super basses, 45/100s are rarer beasts.



I was thinking that. If I ever jam with new people and they ask "what amp is that?"

"It's a JTM 45/100."

"A what?"


The upside of the Super Bass is how easy it is to convert it to a Super Lead should I ever want to.


----------



## Ydna

Jack92CH said:


> I was thinking that. If I ever jam with new people and they ask "what amp is that?"
> 
> "It's a JTM 45/100."
> 
> "A what?"
> 
> 
> The upside of the Super Bass is how easy it is to convert it to a Super Lead should I ever want to.



One of the main differences between Super Lead and Super bass spec is shared cathode to split cathode. So that's another reason to get that switchable.


----------



## Skotosynthesis

Jack92CH said:


> Your video is partly what got me thinking about the 45/100.



I can't believe I at least partially inspired someone!
That makes me feel justified as a musician.
lol
But speaking of shared/split cathode...
Yd is right. I have that switch on the back of that amp up there^ ^^
Flip it to "split" and it's like an instant "lead boost," if you're going for harsher tones.
Makes it respond better to OD pedals, too.
It also focuses some of the 45/100's monolithic mega-bottom end, but it retains all the characteristic chimey-ness, so the end result is like nothing you've ever heard before, especially when you consider the KT66's. It also reduces the "sag" just a hair, and actually makes it the slightest bit easier to play (you still have to play clean as a mf, though... it just becomes a tiny bit more forgiving). All this is _very_ subtle, but noticeable to the player. So, what you get is a unique hybrid that sounds like an amp from the 60's that never actually existed (barring mods, of course).
So yeah, order or build one with a switchable cathode...
and a PPIMV.


----------



## Jack92CH

The PPIMV doesn't mess with the sound? I know you won't get the speaker break-up, but does it preserve the amp's original sound? I have an attenuator and everything. I also have no problem just playing my amps wide open.


----------



## Ydna

Eh. You could live without it then. This amp isn't as loud as a el34 100 watter either.


----------



## Jack92CH

The reason being it probably doesn't clip as much. I bet it still shakes the house though.

I'm really thinking I'm gonna end up with the 45/100, but the 1992 circuit is also really attractive. Sucks there's NOWHERE to try out NMV amps much less try them turned up. The advent of the master volume has really made everyone soft.


----------



## TradAmpGuy

Jack92CH said:


> [snip] Sucks there's NOWHERE to try out NMV amps much less try them turned up. The advent of the master volume has really made everyone soft.



Just wave cash at them and see if they change their story 

Or come on over to my house :cool2:


----------



## icedteaburst

TradAmpGuy said:


> Just wave cash at them and see if they change their story
> 
> Or come on over to my house :cool2:


i've actually done that


----------



## Jack92CH

Nobody has the amps. The only reputable shop nearby sells high-end gear but not many serious amps. Last time I was there he had a modded TSL, a Triple Rectifier, and some Fenders.

There is another shop that sometimes has vintage 4-holers but the owner is an ASSHOLE. He has a 5 minute time limit on trying gear. And he'll only let you near the stuff if you show him a wad of cash first. I won't even go in there to buy strings much less demo an amp. He has no return business because everybody hates him.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Jack92CH said:


> Nobody has the amps. The only reputable shop nearby sells high-end gear but not many serious amps. Last time I was there he had a modded TSL, a Triple Rectifier, and some Fenders.
> 
> There is another shop that sometimes has vintage 4-holers but the owner is an ASSHOLE. He has a 5 minute time limit on trying gear. And he'll only let you near the stuff if you show him a wad of cash first. I won't even go in there to buy strings much less demo an amp. He has no return business because everybody hates him.



go to the seller's website & see who has one.

i knoe agaermino has a few in west virginia.

if yer gonna drop some coin someone will hook ya up.

who do ya wanna try & i'll get a 3hr drive by tomorrow. just name a builder.


----------



## johnfv

I have Ceriatone amps and the real deal. I've played and recorded a LOT of Marshalls over the years (the vast majority either 2204/2203 or 1959/1987 models). IMO, the Ceriatone stuff nails the sound and the hand wired quality is excellent. Outstanding bang for the buck. My 2204HW might just be my favorite amp ever, details including pics and clips here: http://www.marshallforum.com/other-amps/26481-nad-2204-hw.html


----------



## Skotosynthesis

Sorry to resurrect a zombie thread, but I forgot a/b this one.
You remarked it doesn't clip as much? That might be true, but to a very limited extent. I think the difference is in the frequency emphasis, and the OD characteristics of KT66's vs. EL34's. 
Super Leads are more trebly, and it seems to me that creates the illusion of more gain- as in, more extreme frequencies on the top end are going to compress to a greater extent when the tubes are driven. But, that's just my theorizing. I also think it has something to do with the loose rectification, as well... the same quality that makes JTM's so damn unforgiving... like nothing you would ever find on a modern amp. But, I'm no tech.
Either way, KT66's have an overdrive quality that you have to hear, you can't explain. It's more of a "grind" than a "crunch." EL's are like 120-grit sandpaper: smooth and refined, will polish the corners and round them off so you can laquer it down and make it pretty. KT's are like 30-grit sandpaper: coarse and abrasive, will strip the paint off walls or flay your damn skin.
As far as testing amps in the store...
You'd be surprised what displaying a cash-wad will get you.
Like Mike Meyers said in Wayne's World, when he wanted to buy that Strat:
"K-Ching!" They'll let you run a jet engine on their work-bench if you have enough change.


----------



## Ydna

Yea. A cranked 45/100 with humbuckers sounds like the amp is about to explode.

Its a beautiful thing.


----------



## JK1965

johnfv said:


> I have Ceriatone amps and the real deal. I've played and recorded a LOT of Marshalls over the years (the vast majority either 2204/2203 or 1959/1987 models). IMO, the Ceriatone stuff nails the sound and the hand wired quality is excellent. Outstanding bang for the buck. My 2204HW might just be my favorite amp ever, details including pics and clips here: http://www.marshallforum.com/other-amps/26481-nad-2204-hw.html


 
My main amp back in the day was a 1983 JCM 800 2203. To this day I kick myself for selling it. 

When I decided to get serious about playing again I wanted something that could nail the classic tones and of course I was thinking Marshall. I tried some of the newer ones and I just think that something is missing for me tone wise. I learned a lot on the web regarding these clones. Did all the research and went with Ceriatone. My 100 watt Yeti nails classic plexi tones, easily does 2203 and has lots more gain on tap if needed. It is without a doubt the best amp I've ever owned. It does it all really. For $1,200 USD it can't be beat IMO.


----------



## pbmw

I have a Ceriatone JTM45. Great amp. In fact, if it would not have been available, I wouldn't be able to own a JTM45. 
I just ordered another one from Will Roemermann at Tone Amps. JTM45, buffered loop and a PPIMV. 
When I bought my Ceriatone, a friend asked why I didn't just go buy the real thing. I actually tried...but the cheapest one I could fine was $12k...


----------



## joeellistsl

I haven't tried most of the clones mentioned here, but it is hard for me to imagine a better quality and sounding amp the a Germino.


----------



## aryasridhar

I am looking for a JCM 800'ish tone but something that can do more than the JCMish tone too.......what are your opinions about a Laney GH50L? Its single channel and when i tried it a while back it sounded great to me.....Anyone tried/has this amp?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If you like the Laney, go for it. 

Personally, I think they have their own style of tone that does have a Marshall flavor. If you want something EXTREMELY close to a JCM800, get a JVM410H and do some mods that have been suggested around here.


----------



## bonscott-rip

pbmw said:


> I have a Ceriatone JTM45. Great amp. In fact, if it would not have been available, I wouldn't be able to own a JTM45.
> I just ordered another one from Will Roemermann at Tone Amps. JTM45, buffered loop and a PPIMV.
> When I bought my Ceriatone, a friend asked why I didn't just go buy the real thing. I actually tried...but the cheapest one I could fine was $12k...



CHECK THIS JTM45/100 REASONABLY PRICED FOR PROBABLY THE BEST MARSHALL AMP
MADE,

ebay uk item no. 161147083846


----------



## LAARS

Voodoo V-plex amps for me.


----------



## Landshark

Ive been eye-balling these for a while...

Marshall JTM45 Tube Amp Kit

Totals out to around $800 bucks after adding the chassis, faceplates, and headbox, and they have a master volume mod kit. That's pretty decent if you're handy with a soldering iron.

Then there are these also, all in the $800-$900 range.

Marshall Style 1987 Lead "Plexi" 50w Tube Amp Kit

Marshall JCM800 2204A 50w Tube DIY Amp Kit VERSION 2

DIY Marshall JCM800 2203A 100w Tube Amp Kit VERSION 2


----------



## jack daniels

Many of the recommendations made here are excellent ones. It all depends upon the available cash flow for the JTM45/100 build. I'd go with a used Ceriatone JTM45/100 for the cheapest cost. If it had to be vintage parts, turret boards, transformers, and tubes then just upgrade those parts as time and money permits. I don't care for MVs or attenuators myself however with a JTM45/100 or JMP 100 it's almost a necessity as you may not always remember to bring your attenuator. However, the MV being homogenous to the amp will help you to reduce your headroom when the need arises.


----------



## yladrd61

I have a Ceriatone '69 JMP 50 Combo clone, I went with '68 820ohm/.68uf - 820ohm/250uf, and put in a Pre PI MV. I like it a lot !!! I also just got a mint Metro GPM45 !!! 8)


----------



## ibmorjamn

I wonder about the mojotone's
A forum amp buy 2+ are at a discount but they are kits.
Mojotone-British-100-Watt-Style-Head-Amplifier-Kit


----------



## alhayesmusic

Avatar.


----------



## Rokinroller

My 1986 Laney AOR50 gots some big ballz going on. A few years back we had an A/B afternoon between it and a 1984 JCM800. We were quite impressed with the Laney.Still have my Laney AOR50 six knobber....never ever any issues with it.Still good as new.


----------



## RobLaQuinta

Well, for the money?

The amps mentioned earlier are all pretty expensive. I have a Carvin MTS 3200 half stack that I bought for about $400. It breaks up nicely, has good tone, can run 6L6 tubes or EL34s and has a bias switch if you change them. So "for the money", that's my choice.

I run it in stereo with my 2205 and they compliment each other nicely.


----------



## David Kemmer

Dave Friedman makes the best Marshall clone I've heard hands down. No one comes even close IMO and his amps are being played by some big names so my advice is to check out a Friedman small box 50 before you make a decision. They are truly remarkable tone wise.


----------



## EndGame00

Triode kits.... For the money, of course.

Pound-for-pound.... George Metropoulos.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

LAARS said:


> Voodoo V-plex amps for me.



I have read nothing but GREAT stuff about Voodoo mods & amps !! 
Sweet rig ya got there !! Me likes .... 



[/quote]


----------



## LAARS

Hey Mike, 
Check out my rig for bike week. Its loud as hell....I'll use from 2 to 3 heads into 1 to 5 cabs.... Depends on the stage and if its indoors or outdoors.


----------



## SG~GUY

define marshall clone....

-SOLODANO-
-BOGNER-
-SPLAWN-
-LANEY-
-FORTIN-
-CAMERON-
-FRIEDMAN-
-and many,many more are all MARSHALL "clones".......

*just throwing a monkey wrench into the mix*


----------



## jack daniels

SG~GUY said:


> define marshall clone....
> 
> -SOLODANO-
> -BOGNER-
> -SPLAWN-
> -LANEY-
> -FORTIN-
> -CAMERON-
> -FRIEDMAN-
> -and many,many more are all MARSHALL "clones".......
> 
> *just throwing a monkey wrench into the mix*



How about the clone of the Fender Bassman


----------



## SG~GUY

-you got me-

ohhh wait!!,..SUNN!!!








jack daniels said:


> How about the clone of the Fender Bassman


----------



## Speeddemon

SG~GUY said:


> define marshall clone....
> 
> -SOLODANO-
> -BOGNER-
> -SPLAWN-
> -LANEY-
> -FORTIN-
> -CAMERON-
> -FRIEDMAN-
> -and many,many more are all MARSHALL "clones".......
> 
> *just throwing a monkey wrench into the mix*


Isn't Bogner way more American voiced? I mean, I can see the Marshall heritage in the other names you mention, but to me, Bogner seems to stick out a bit...


----------



## SG~GUY

bogner-(like all the other's on that list got there start modding MARSHALL's)-

BOGNER makes some awesome amps!,...I cant speak for some of his newest equipment, but all of the earliest stuff was all based off the mighty MARSHALL platform,..








Speeddemon said:


> Isn't Bogner way more American voiced? I mean, I can see the Marshall heritage in the other names you mention, but to me, Bogner seems to stick out a bit...


----------



## FlamesAreWicked

Yeah I’m dragging this thread up from the dead but.. I recently picked up a Ceriatone King Kong 50 head. Lots of switching and tonal possibilities with it.. owners manual says it’s a revoiced 67 Super Lead circuit. I’m having a tough time dialing in a tone I’m totally pleased with. Dialing channel one has been easy for a “All Right Now” dirty tone.. which is good for some other stuff like Angus and Skynyrd. Channel two seems to be giving me some difficulty with its two gain controls and bright switches on each gain knob. Feels like I’m chasing my tail lol. Maybe I’m used to tighter sounding amps. which the old marshalls weren’t known for..maybe I just need more time with it. I suppose any of the Marshall clones mentioned here would yield the same results. Unless I go back to a Splawn or Friedman. Which I may end up doing.. sell this one to get one of those again


----------



## '2204'

Nice amp!


----------

